# Export Service Provider problem



## Tim_ha (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm developping an "Export Service Provider" for Lightroom to send selected images to an FTP server.
I do have problems with setting several parameters for it.
The images to be sent to the server should be resized in advance.
Each selected photo should be sent twice, having two sizes, a smaller and a bigger one.
I don't understand how to use "imageSettings" twice in the GUI and don't understand how to set the parameters for the rendering from these properties.
Can You help me or point to sample Code, docs or forums.

Thanx in advance


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 15, 2008)

Hi Tim, welcome to the forum.  So are you trying to use to Export SDK to design this, or am I misunderstanding you?

If so, the SDK forum is probably your best bet: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/webforums/forum/categories.cfm?forumid=72&catid=664&entercat=y


----------



## Tim_ha (Apr 16, 2008)

The SDK forum was my first try, but there no one answered me. :(


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 16, 2008)

Sorry to hear that Tim!  I guess there's not that many people figuring out the SDK yet.

I've moved your thread to the plugin discussion, as it's more likely to be noticed by developers there.


----------

